# An interesting ad in the paper for LCB.



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

So while I was recovering from surgery,my husband is reading the help wanted ads in the paper.

LCB had an ad for office people,namely the folks who answer the phone and convince you to sign on the dotted line for $46,000.It was $14,000 less when I went,by the way, and they offer less class time now by one full day a week and an hour and a half a day.

Hmm,pay more,GET LESS! It's the American way of business,folks.

Know what the starting salary was? $35,000 plus incentives [commission].These are people who have no culinary background and read from a script [I went there;I know it for fact]. That's a pretty good salary for talking s**t to people's parents,you know? They ring a bell in the office when they get someone signed up,too.

I worked for Ritz-Carlton and the sous chefs make LESS than these used-car sales people at the culinary school.Chew on that for a bit.

When I went,it was still a new school with little or no advertising..after I graduated,I started seeing the tv ads for the school,which you can tell what demographic they are aiming for:fresh outta high school with mommy and daddy's money paying the bills.

"Do you see yourself in a HOT career in the Culinary Arts? Be a Chef,Pastry Chef, or Professional Caterer!"

The ads on tv now have the disclaimer that says "Positions may require more training and experience". Nice to see they are being slightly more honest regarding what a student can expect after graduation


----------



## secondary (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks,

As a student wishing to start a course in LCB london(9months), would you recommed me to rather do a course in local cooking school which dedicates 1/4 in-class teaching and 3/4 on-the-job training(which im sure starts from peeling potatoes) in major hospitality employer in london for 2 years ?

assuming i have average talent and put good effort into learning, which option would be better ?

if i discover a talent for this, will LCB course take me further compared to the 2-years local college course ?

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

The name of the school will rarely make a difference as far as you getting a job ,in most cases.My advice would be go for the two-year program with the on-the-job training,because that sounds great for someone who is somewhat inexperienced.An accellerated course is best for someone who already has an established work history [as I did] and just wants a degree.
9 months is not enough time to really learn all you need to know if you're just starting out...being good at this profession does not happen over night!

good luck!


----------

